# Visit visa Egypt



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I need to know, how can i apply for visit visa for Egypt. 

Thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Visiting an Egypt embassy is a good start.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

canuck2010 said:


> Visiting an Egypt embassy is a good start.


Thanks for response. 

What type of documents should i carry with me.

And what about charges ?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Google is your friend.... you should easily be able to find the information online.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need to know, how can i apply for visit visa for Egypt.
> 
> Thanks


You can buy your tourist visa at the airport when you arrive,just make sure you are not ripped off.Here is the current information about the cost.



Egypt visa fees | travelling to Egypt | changes to Egypt visas | visa fees for Egypt - ABTA


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

hurghadapat said:


> You can buy your tourist visa at the airport when you arrive,just make sure you are not ripped off.Here is the current information about the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt visa fees | travelling to Egypt | changes to Egypt visas | visa fees for Egypt - ABTA


He's Pakistani, not eligible for visa upon arrival.

mah, I checked last year for a Pakistani friend at the Egyptian Consulate in Dubai, which is right by the Indian and Pakistani consulates in Umm Hurair. You need your passport, 3 photos, copies of your residence visa and passport, takes 3 days to process.


----------

